# tesco cooked chicken



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Went into my local tesco yesterday and saw that they do those chickens ( a full chicken) pre-cooked in those bags.

anyway they have a deal on 2 chickens for a fiver.

2.50 per full chicken already cooked.

I was wondering would these chickens be cooked in a way they are bad for a bodybuilding diet?

They are fairly large and i think for that price its a bargain. and they are already cooked so it saves time

any opinions on this?

thanks


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Unless you are in contest prep i wouldnt worry.


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Ahhh I do love a cooked chicken, can't beat it!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have them quite a bit mate,they are delicious. They are only cooked in a massive oven so nothing that would harm you


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Thy come in frozen then put on the rotating spit roast type oven.

They are nice but haven worked behind the scenes years ago with these I've seen them fall literally off a delivery truck and ramps going into freezers all the Time. I've seen the chooks laying in dirt and Cooked later that day! I still buy em tho as any germs are killed in the oven lol


----------



## Chris new (Nov 29, 2010)

are they not high in fat?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Chris new said:


> are they not high in fat?


Only if you leave the skin on


----------



## Chris new (Nov 29, 2010)

the meat always seems greasy (tastes good) but greasy not like when you cook chicken at home


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris new said:


> the meat always seems greasy (tastes good) but greasy not like when you cook chicken at home


anyone know how many cals and protein would be in one of these full chickens then?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

They're just cooked on a rotisserie i think.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

The skin is the best bit


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I was put off buying them when I picked a whole chicken up in the bag and it was literally half full of grease/fat...the chicken was submerged in it I wanted to throw up :no:


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Thy come in frozen then put on the rotating spit roast type oven.
> 
> They are nice but haven worked behind the scenes years ago with these I've seen them fall literally off a delivery truck and ramps going into freezers all the Time. I've seen the chooks laying in dirt and Cooked later that day! I still buy em tho as any germs are killed in the oven lol


I was always told a bit of dirt builds up the immune system ?

Shocks me now how many parents don't let their kids eat something that's fell on the floor nowadays.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Mez said:


> I was always told a bit of dirt builds up the immune system ?
> 
> Shocks me now how many parents don't let their kids eat something that's fell on the floor nowadays.


i think i used to eat all sorts of sh1t lol...

these days i dont remember ever being ill.

I havnt had a cold or generally been sick in well over 10 years


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> anyone know how many cals and protein would be in one of these full chickens then?


I think, correct me of I'm wrong anyone, There is approximately 30g protein and 160 cals in 100g chicken breast.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Its weird that I am most prone to being ill or sick on a Monday


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

ANGLIK said:


> I think, correct me of I'm wrong anyone, There is approximately 30g protein in 100g chicken breast.


yeah but this is a full chicken, breast, legs, wings etc etc...

its probably a bit different lol


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Mez said:


> I was always told a bit of dirt builds up the immune system ?
> 
> Shocks me now how many parents don't let their kids eat something that's fell on the floor nowadays.


have to agree!

3 second rule! stands for chairs as well as food!

but dirts dirt if the floor hadnt been cleaned say for a few days i'd be more worried but not as much as if it was regularly cleaned. only reason ive been doctors latly is for a holiday jab, my colds equated to a runny nose and a sore throat some times. same for most other things never been bed ridden yet! I best go find some wood to touch!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> yeah but this is a full chicken, breast, legs, wings etc etc...
> 
> its probably a bit different lol


Lol do the Maths then. I weigh most of the stuff I eat. If I ate x amount of chicken I would weigh it and work it out.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

ANGLIK said:


> Lol do the Maths then. I weigh most of the stuff I eat. If I ate x amount of chicken I would weigh it and work it out.


but a chicken breast has more protein per 100g than a chicken leg? I think... lol i cant be sure


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

sean9461 said:


> but a chicken breast has more protein per 100g than a chicken leg? I think... lol i cant be sure


Just average it out lol


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Just average it out lol


call me paranoid i like to know exactly how much im eating lol


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Just break it down And weigh parts individually, you should be able to find information on calories for the seperate parts mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i used to love them...i'd have a whole chicken with a french stick and make into sarnies.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> but a chicken breast has more protein per 100g than a chicken leg? I think... lol i cant be sure


Have you got the my fitness pal app. If not get it. I've just checked and I get Per 100g of leg meat only, skinless. 27g protein and 191 cals.

I'm not looking for the wings as well you lazy cvnt..lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

sean9461 said:


> call me paranoid i like to know exactly how much im eating lol


This is all very well if you know the precise macros your should be hitting every day... but most don't. Energy expenditure and therefore macro requirements change on a daily basis. So if the numbers you are aiming for are not precise, I don't see the value of being 100% precise in the measurements.

Just my perspective.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

ANGLIK said:


> Have you got the my fitness pal app. If not get it. I've just checked and I get Per 100g of leg meat only, skinless. 27g protein and 191 cals.
> 
> I'm not looking for the wings as well you lazy cvnt..lol


haha thanks  i will check it out


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just got one reduced to 2quid at Asda. Tonight's meal is a full chicken... What dreams are made off!


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

AJP89 said:


> Just got one reduced to 2quid at Asda. Tonight's meal is a full chicken... What dreams are made off!


wish i had noticed these sooner! gonna start stopping off at asda/tesco on the way home and buy 2 chickens for dinner


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

ANGLIK said:


> I think, correct me of I'm wrong anyone, There is approximately 30g protein and 160 cals in 100g chicken breast.


Chicken breast fillet is 110 cals, 23g protein per 100g.

I do worry about the greasiness of these cooked chickens though.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

NovemberDelta said:


> Chicken breast fillet is 110 cals, 23g protein per 100g.
> 
> I do worry about the greasiness of these cooked chickens though.


what do you think they use to add grease to these chickens? if its olive oil its good as it just adds cals for bulking?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I eat them quite a bit at work for brunch/lunch, best to get them fresh when they put them out about half 10ish.

I also eat a lot of chicken thighs and they are 8 thighs for £3 in Sainsburys at Stratford on multibuy for some reason!

Somebody has a whole Nandos chicken on my fitness pal and has put it on at 705cals, 6g carbs, 31g fats and 100g protein and thats the figures I use for one. Not sure how accurate it is though?


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Always think it looks and smells nice when I walk past but when you go to fish it out a bag of grease its not so appetising.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

James H said:


> Always think it looks and smells nice when I walk past but when you go to fish it out a bag of grease its not so appetising.


It's condensation aswell mate, if you cook a steak properly you leave it to stand and sweat in foil etc. Otherwise the chicken would go dry.


----------

